# The "Emo" kid threat to Cardiff!



## Col_Buendia (Oct 19, 2006)

Police crackdown on party yobs

Fears grow for the well-being of central Cardiff tonight after police revealed that young children, some as young as sixteen and seventeen and older, are coming to the city centre to take alcohol and drink drugs.

Police Superintendent Nick Yertinnies commented "We don't expect to see this sort of behaviour from young people in the centre of Cardiff in full view of passing members of the public and tourists. We'd expect them to be at least a couple of years older and on a stag night or a hen party before it would be acceptable."

*The EMO threat is here!!!
Run and hide while you still can!*​


----------



## maes (Oct 19, 2006)

"drink drugs"


----------



## Iam (Oct 19, 2006)

Most of them were at the Barfly on Sunday night, I think.

Not sure they were quite 16 though.

Eek.


----------



## mpython (Oct 19, 2006)

Most scary of all is that they "dress in black!" I read that police found one youth choking on his vomit..... I've seen several businessmen do the same in Tiger Tiger.


----------



## mpython (Oct 19, 2006)

I've got teenagers and I want to thank the police for their advice that I should ask them where they're going? I really hadn't thought of that...


----------



## Dai Sheep (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sure we can rely on our police force, to provide an effective, measured response to the EMO threat to our fair city.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2006)

funny.as.fuck


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 19, 2006)

_(Shamelessly nicked from the I'm on ur boardz thread )_


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> _(Shamelessly nicked from the I'm on ur boardz thread )_


  I didn't see that one.  Sad thing is, it's so fucking true


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 19, 2006)

I think they're cool haircuts  

but then I've got a soft spot for emos


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 19, 2006)

would the filth find them more accepotable if they sported a no2 all over and a burberry baseball cap??


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2006)

nah, only if they buy colourfull clothes from fucin gap or benetton or some sych shite


----------



## kate44 (Oct 20, 2006)

what does emo stand for or where does it come from


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> what does emo stand for or where does it come from


Go to google. Type in 'emo' 
Read: http://www.fourfa.com/


----------



## kate44 (Oct 20, 2006)

you are very clever you must know, could you not tell me


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> you are very clever you must know, could you not tell me


Why do you keep acting like an idiot here?


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 20, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> what does emo stand for or where does it come from



did you bother reading the article linked to? emo = emotional.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 20, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Why do you keep acting like an idiot here?



*Looks at Kate44's previous posts*

If the cap fits....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 20, 2006)

I asked why she posts on here when she knows so little about wales.... I didnt get a response. Perhaps shes still working it out


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 20, 2006)

Dont feed the Trolls....


----------



## I-Roy (Oct 20, 2006)

They look more like 'Moshers' to my middle age eyes.

I do like the bit in the Echo ( if it's true ) about anti- G8 graffiti sprayed on trees  ( shows a good grasp of the issues  )

And the fact that the suprintendaent thinks it would be acceptable if they were on a hen or stag party !


----------



## llantwit (Oct 20, 2006)

Somehow I don't think it was the Emo kids that sprayed the anti G8 graff.
Emo seems to be fairly apolitical in it's Cardiff manifestation.
Ask Ddraig - he almost assaulted one for heckling an anti-war demo.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 20, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> what does emo stand for or where does it come from



According to the Echo:
"The teenagers known as Emos - short for emotional - are boozing underage, smoking cannabis and writing graffiti around City Hall during the gatherings, which can last for hours."

I have never heard the term till now, but they sound like quite a cool bunch.


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 20, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Police Superintendent Nick Yertinnies commented "*We don't expect to see this sort of behaviour from young people in the centre of Cardiff in full view of passing members of the public and tourists*. We'd expect them to be at least a couple of years older and on a stag night or a hen party before it would be acceptable."



i think you're all being a bit hard on the boys in blue, but the way he's worded it seems to imply that it's ok (or at least expected) in the suburbs to harass middle aged and elderly people, but they shouldn't be doing it in the city centre and upsetting other pissed up idiots not much older than themselves.

'Emotional'!  I'll give em emotional


----------



## llantwit (Oct 20, 2006)

Police Super _Nick Yertinnies_, Ben?
Satire is dead.


----------



## girasol (Oct 20, 2006)

When I went to Cardiff recently I thought the teenagers hanging around were a lot more friendly and agreeable than all the women out on the squizillions of hen nights taking place...

I've never seen so many hen night expeditions in one night!


----------



## llantwit (Oct 20, 2006)

The actual cop was actually excruciatingly embarrassing enough on his own, though. What I liked best about the article was that the cops 'went undercover' before they confiscated the booze. I would give a lot of money to see that grinning twat PC Richie Moger in drainpipe jeans a dennis the menace stripey top and a black floppy-fringed wig!


----------



## Ben Bore (Oct 20, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Police Super _Nick Yertinnies_, Ben?
> Satire is dead.



Why you little..... 
(why do I always fall for things like this?)


----------



## Supine (Oct 20, 2006)

If you welshies want to see emo gangs spend a saturday afternoon in nottingham!

I miss Wales


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2006)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> According to the Echo:
> "The teenagers known as Emos - short for emotional - are boozing underage, smoking cannabis and writing graffiti around City Hall during the gatherings, which can last for hours."
> 
> I have never heard the term till now, but they sound like quite a cool bunch.



bloody excuse me udo! 
comrade llantwit kindly pointed out i was berating one of said cunts for being apolitical and also in some way defending your honour (and right to wear you hair as you please) when one of them shouted over whilst u were addressing a demo and i requested that he stfu and a while later he asked me why i asked him to and whilst explaining i was threatned with breach of the peace by a footman who wouldn't accept that i was simply answering a question and standing my ground.
he and fellow grunts  also added that they did not "give a shit" about those in palestine and lebbanon as it was "abroad" and "not in my country" i kid u not!
and that was without the zionist wind up toss merchants


----------



## kate44 (Oct 21, 2006)

at last enlightenment!


----------



## violentviolet (Oct 21, 2006)

But can you really expect much wisdom from 16-year-old boys? Especially these ones - their brains are in their you-know-what, and their you-know-whats are being crushed in womens' size 8 h&m drainpipes. At least you can rest safe in the knowledge that the emo fashion scene means that these kids will never be able to reproduce.


----------



## kate44 (Oct 21, 2006)

i meant i finally found out what emo means, derrr not really cayut


----------



## lewislewis (Oct 21, 2006)

There's actually a genre of punk/hardcore called Emo that has absolutely nothing to do with floppy fringes and tight jeans and kids drinking or any of the bands mentioned in that article : p


----------



## kate44 (Oct 22, 2006)

is the emo in that one short for emotional too?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 22, 2006)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> There's actually a genre of punk/hardcore called Emo that has absolutely nothing to do with floppy fringes and tight jeans and kids drinking or any of the bands mentioned in that article : p



Too fucking right my friend. And do you think even one of these eye-lined, floppy haired fuckwits has even heard the name of bands of genius such as Dag Nasty or 7 Seconds? Naw, I doubt it... grrr... kids these days, they can't even come up with their own names for their so-called "movements". Bowel Movements, if you ask me...


----------



## lewislewis (Oct 23, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Too fucking right my friend. And do you think even one of these eye-lined, floppy haired fuckwits has even heard the name of bands of genius such as Dag Nasty or 7 Seconds? Naw, I doubt it... grrr... kids these days, they can't even come up with their own names for their so-called "movements". Bowel Movements, if you ask me...



Har : p

I don't think the kids did come up with the name at all, it's stupid 'music journalism' that does.


----------



## lewislewis (Oct 23, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> is the emo in that one short for emotional too?



Not in the way you think. More to do with showing various emotions in general, not crying or that kind of thing, but i'm no expert on the subject.


----------



## I-Roy (Oct 23, 2006)

Didn't they used to be called ' Indie saddos' when I was a kid?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 23, 2006)

I-Roy said:
			
		

> Didn't they used to be called ' Indie saddos' when I was a kid?



Exactly...but less of the saddos please!!!
Now they stick a metallica t-shirt with a pair of stripey socks, add a bit of eyeliner and voila yet another rehashed youth culture born out of ignorance and commercialism 

Sally websters kid has alot to answer for i tell you


----------



## llantwit (Oct 23, 2006)

I've gotta admit that I thought there must be fuck-loads of the little bastards around - but that was alrgely down to seig hundreds of them gathered on the lawn outside city hall. Maybe that's all of them, and they aren't so numerous as I thought. Funeral for a Fucking Friend my arse - they are a truly shit band. Is there any good emo music?


----------



## I-Roy (Oct 23, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Exactly...but less of the saddos please!!!
> Now they stick a metallica t-shirt with a pair of stripey socks, add a bit of eyeliner and voila yet another rehashed youth culture born out of ignorance and commercialism
> 
> Sally websters kid has alot to answer for i tell you



I thought you were a cheesy quaver?


----------



## I-Roy (Oct 23, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I've gotta admit that I thought there must be fuck-loads of the little bastards around - but that was alrgely down to seig hundreds of them gathered on the lawn outside city hall. Maybe that's all of them, and they aren't so numerous as I thought. Funeral for a Fucking Friend my arse - they are a truly shit band. Is there any good emo music?




Pearl Jam  

Very emotional.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 23, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Is there any good emo music?



Yeah, but not what _they_ think it is. See post #36 above


----------



## llantwit (Oct 23, 2006)

I wouldn't sink so low as to in any way dis' your fondly remembered 80s punk classics, mate.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 23, 2006)

Good. I'll make you a tape


----------



## mpython (Oct 23, 2006)

That article has, in a way, backfired as my kids are now intrigued and are talking about going along. They can't be the only ones.


----------



## el_starkos (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote .. "Last Saturday police went undercover, between noon and 8pm, during which they found one 16-year-old boy who ......"








   ???


----------



## llantwit (Oct 23, 2006)

...


----------



## llantwit (Oct 23, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Good. I'll make you a tape


None of yer 'My Chemical Romance' collection slipped in there on the sly though, ok?
Remember kidz:


----------



## ddraig (Oct 23, 2006)

haha! so did plod turn up mobhanded this weekend just gone then? or did the kiddies all have notes from their rents?


----------



## nwnm (Oct 23, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Too fucking right my friend. And do you think even one of these eye-lined, floppy haired fuckwits has even heard the name of bands of genius such as Dag Nasty or 7 Seconds? Naw, I doubt it... grrr... kids these days, they can't even come up with their own names for their so-called "movements". Bowel Movements, if you ask me...



Christ calm down.....sounding a bit middle aged there. Aren't they doing what kids of 16 are supposed to do? Hang about in gangs and experiment with drink/drugs/sex - and maybe think about alternatives to the mainstream? <Lets not forget at its height punk was so 'alternative' you could buy bondage trousers for a fiver out of the small ads in the NME>. I quite like the fact that Wolfmother sound a bit like MC5 <not as much as The Moonie Suzuki though>. I'm also quite fond of the fact that the Ordinary Boys remind me of the Specials a bit. Good luck to 'em <whatever incarnation youth rebellion will look like by the time I finish typing this that is>.

Undercover Plod are probably still wearing flowery shirts and headbands


----------



## Biffo (Oct 24, 2006)

I would prefer an EMU movement in Cardiff meself.


----------



## Loki (Oct 24, 2006)

kate you're not the only one puzzling over 'emo'. And wikipedia is in a tangle about it in all

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo_(slang)


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 24, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Christ calm down.....sounding a bit middle aged there. Aren't they doing what kids of 16 are supposed to do? Hang about in gangs and experiment with drink/drugs/sex - and maybe think about alternatives to the mainstream? <Lets not forget at its height punk was so 'alternative' you could buy bondage trousers for a fiver out of the small ads in the NME>. I quite like the fact that Wolfmother sound a bit like MC5 <not as much as The Moonie Suzuki though>. I'm also quite fond of the fact that the Ordinary Boys remind me of the Specials a bit. Good luck to 'em <whatever incarnation youth rebellion will look like by the time I finish typing this that is>.
> 
> Undercover Plod are probably still wearing flowery shirts and headbands




Middle-aged? _Moi???_ *I'm* not the one bandying the names of... "Wolfmother"... or... "The Moonie Suzuki" confused: wtf?) around trying to look "hip" wiv da yoof 

And the Ordinary Boys? I thought they were the Madness rip-off act?


----------



## nwnm (Oct 25, 2006)

not hip - just eclectic 

The OB's are about to get binned by most discerning listeners with their new album according to the NME and the front cover seems to have a bit of an emo backlash.....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 25, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> And the Ordinary Boys? I thought they were the Madness rip-off act?



They are an Emo band????


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 25, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> They are an Emo band????



Quite!!  I think grandad nwnm has revealed his true, pop-tastic colours


----------



## kate44 (Oct 25, 2006)

*political prostitution*




			
				lewislewis said:
			
		

> Not in the way you think. More to do with showing various emotions in general, not crying or that kind of thing, but i'm no expert on the subject.


how dyou purport to know what i think clever clogs?


----------



## llantwit (Oct 25, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> how dyou purport to know what i think clever clogs?


A bit harsh.
And... what the fuck's that got to do with 'political prostitution'?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 25, 2006)

Bloody hell, we've got a live one here. Hiya Kate, here's how this looks from the outside...

_Kate asks a question_




			
				kate44 said:
			
		

> is the emo in that one short for emotional too?



_Lewislewis attempts to answer the question_




			
				lewislewis said:
			
		

> Not in the way you think. More to do with showing various emotions in general, not crying or that kind of thing, but i'm no expert on the subject.



_Kate throws a hissyfit that someone has actually answered her post... _




			
				kate44 said:
			
		

> how dyou purport to know what i think clever clogs?



Quite what this has to do with "political prostitution", as your post was entitled, is waaaaayyyyy beyond me.

Don't you like people answering your questions, Kate?


----------



## kate44 (Oct 25, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Bloody hell, we've got a live one here. Hiya Kate, here's how this looks from the outside...
> 
> _Kate asks a question_
> 
> ...


i only have a problem with the phrase "not in the way you think" because that suggests that the replier knows what i think.
as for the PP issue ; if you dont get it ignore it


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, I'd hazard a guess that LL's "not in the way you think" was an offhand reference to what you had typed up here, which presumably would be a result of some _thinking_ on your part... oh, hang on, on second thoughts...


----------



## kate44 (Oct 25, 2006)

*copito de nieve died in captivity*

even if that were the case LL would still not know in what way i assess the meaning of the word emotional in any of my thought processes


----------



## llantwit (Oct 25, 2006)

I can't even beginto hazard what you might have meant by that last post - given that the meanings of the words in your head might not correspond at all to their meanings in my head. Maybe we shouldn't bother to use those pesky words at all in future, eh?


----------



## llantwit (Oct 25, 2006)

Strawberry milkshake politics is green burger anyway ephystiology.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 25, 2006)

Kate, how fucking dare you mention the name of a dead bear in my "emo kid" thread


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 25, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> even if that were the case LL would still not know in what way i assess the meaning of the word emotional in any of my thought processes



You sound like a proper little emo ....


----------



## llantwit (Oct 25, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> You sound like a proper little emo ....


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 25, 2006)

Kate44, yesterday


----------



## llantwit (Oct 25, 2006)

Almost at 2000 posts by the way...


----------



## I-Roy (Oct 25, 2006)

That frigging wikipedia link mentions Fugazi - bollocloks to that !  

Are we going to organise a demo in support of the kids against the man ?????

It could be our generations 'Spain'

I'd go an drink some beer in support of them ( propbably the easiest way to clear them off )


----------



## llantwit (Oct 25, 2006)

I know! Mentioning Fugazi and Funeral for  Fecking Friend in the same breath is just shocking behaviour!!!  
I quite like the idea of an old-fart's solidarity club! Do we get to dress up?


----------



## lewislewis (Oct 25, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> how dyou purport to know what i think clever clogs?



Because I am amazing.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2006)

welcome the new posters people, come on <leaves buns on table>


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 25, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> welcome the new posters people, come on <leaves buns on table>



shes already on obo....................


----------



## nwnm (Oct 26, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Quite!!  I think grandad nwnm has revealed his true, pop-tastic colours


Colonel - I can just see you doing your Plastic Bertrand impression at xmas parties when your locked up in an old folks home <never said the OB's were emo - just used 'em as an example of a form of 'yoof rebellion' which has been repackaged>


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 26, 2006)

Shes a hillarious crap troll you have to give it to her.

all angsty and victimised


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Shes a hillarious crap troll you have to give it to her.
> 
> all angsty and victimised




he he, she makes me laugh with her emo arsey ways!!!


----------



## mtbskalover (Oct 30, 2006)

for halloween,
  "2nite matthew im gona be an emo!"


----------



## kate44 (Oct 30, 2006)

by the way, i am not, nor have i ever been an emo. i didnt know what it meant, and thought the initials might stand for something, so i was pleased to find out what it meant.
by the way, could someone please explain why character assassination is such a popular sport on these forums?


----------



## llantwit (Oct 30, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> by the way, could someone please explain why character assassination is such a popular sport on these forums?


Nobody wants to assasinate yer character Kate, don't worry. Just a bit of knockabout.


----------



## kate44 (Oct 30, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Nobody wants to assasinate yer character Kate, don't worry. Just a bit of knockabout.


you could have fooled me nasty peeps


----------



## ddraig (Oct 30, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> you could have fooled me nasty peeps



there not nasty peeps  onest! just nasty posters


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 31, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> so i was pleased to find out what it meant.



No you weren't, you had a go at Lewislewis for trying to answer your question  

So don't come carping about "character assassination" whenever you're the one dishing out the grief here young lady (or should I say "clever clogs"?)


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2006)

Dont feed the troll's.....


----------



## llantwit (Oct 31, 2006)

[pedant mode]
Don't feed the troll's what?
[/pedant mode]
 

Oooh Col! You nasty man, you!


----------



## lewislewis (Oct 31, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> by the way, i am not, nor have i ever been an emo. i didnt know what it meant, and thought the initials might stand for something, so i was pleased to find out what it meant.
> by the way, could someone please explain why character assassination is such a popular sport on these forums?



You were well harsh on me but hey I forgive you it's all good!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 31, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> by the way, i am not, nor have i ever been an emo. i didnt know what it meant, and thought the initials might stand for something, so i was pleased to find out what it meant.
> by the way, could someone please explain why character assassination is such a popular sport on these forums?



if you shit on your doorstep, be prepared to clean up your mess mate


----------



## llantwit (Oct 31, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> if you shit on your doorstep, be prepared to clean up your mess mate


Nice image.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 31, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Nice image.



Ha!! like you'd know anything about cleaning... filthy little get!


----------



## kate44 (Oct 31, 2006)

*floquet*




			
				haylz said:
			
		

> if you shit on your doorstep, be prepared to clean up your mess mate


you cannot be serious, i am innocent. the charges against me are pure fabrikation


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 31, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> you cannot be serious









Kate44, yesterday.


----------



## lewislewis (Oct 31, 2006)

Brilliant thread.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 31, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> you cannot be serious, i am innocent. the charges against me are pure fabrikation



Floquet theory is a branch of the theory of ordinary differential equations relating to the class of solutions to linear differential equations of the form,


The main theorem of Floquet theory, Floquet's theorem, gives a canonical form for each fundamental matrix solution of this common linear system. It gives a coordinate change y = Q ? 1(t)x with Q(t + 2T) = Q(t) that transforms the periodic system to a traditional linear system with constant, real coefficients.
In solid-state physics, the analogous result (generalized to three dimensions) is known as Bloch's theorem.
Note that the solutions of the linear differential equation form a vector space. A Matrix ?(t) is called fundamental matrix solution if all columns are linearly independent solutions. It is called a principal fundamental matrix at t0 if ?(t0) is the identity. Because of existence and uniqueness of the solutions there is a principal fundamental matrix ?(t0) = ?(t)? ? 1(t0) for each t0. The solution of the linear differential equation with the initial condition x(0) = x0 is x(t) = ?(t)? ? 1(0)x0 where ?(t) is any fundamental matrix solution.
[edit]Floquet's theorem

If ?(t) is a fundamental matrix solution of the periodic system , with A(t) a periodic function with period T then, for all ,
?(t + T) = ?(t)? ? 1(0)?(T).
In addition, for each matrix B (possibly complex) such that:
eTB = ? ? 1(0)?(T),
there is a periodic (period T) matrix function  such that
?(t) = P(t)etB for all .
Also, there is a real matrix R and a real periodic (period 2T) matrix function  such that
?(t) = Q(t)etR for all .
[edit]Consequences and applications

This mapping ?(t) = Q(t)etR gives rise to a time-dependent change of coordinates (y = Q ? 1(t)x), under which our original system becomes a linear system with real constant coefficients . Since Q(t) is continuous and periodic it must be bounded. Thus the stability of the zero solution for y(t) and x(t) is determined by the eigenvalues of R.
The representation ?(t) = P(t)etB is called a Floquet normal form for the fundamental matrix ?(t).
The eigenvalues of eTB are called the characteristic multipliers of the system. They are also the eigenvalues of the (linear) Poincaré maps . A Floquet exponent (sometimes called a characteristic exponent), is a complex ? such that e?T is a characteristic multiplier of the system. Notice that Floquet exponents are not unique, since. The real parts of the Floquet exponents are called Lyapunov exponents. The zero solution is asymptotically stable if all Lyapunov exponents are negative, Lyapunov stable if the Lyapunov exponents are nonpositive and unstable otherwise.
Floquet Theory is very important to the study of dynamical systems
Floquet theory shows stability in Hill's equation (introduced by George William Hill) approximating the motion of the moon as a harmonic oscillator in a periodic gravitational field.
[edit]References

Chicone, Carmen. Ordinary Differential Equations with Applications. Springer-Verlag, New York 1999
Gaston Floquet, "Sur les équations différentielles linéaires à coefficients périodiques," Ann. École Norm. Sup. 12, 47-88 (1883).

 This applied mathematics-related article is a stub. You can help Wikipedia by expanding it.

Tidy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## llantwit (Oct 31, 2006)

runs away...


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 31, 2006)

The true source of the name "Emo":

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo_Philips;)


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 1, 2006)

Haylz, yesterday.


----------



## kate44 (Nov 1, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> if you shit on your doorstep, be prepared to clean up your mess mate


i have not ever as far as i can remember shat on my own doorstep. if, due to temporary incontinence, such an event were to take place, i would obviously, without question and with the minimum possible fuss, clean it up myself. it is very obvious that no-one else would do it and if i did not do it i know that i would be likely to be treading shit into my own home, which would be more difficult to clean up in the long run,especially if any of it were to get on any of the carpets.
i try to maintain a healthy attitude to human shit- it is excrement, but it can be composted, and in the long run used very productively as a soil improver.
it is a shame that so much of it is pumped into the sea, but even i would rather that than deposit it on my own doorstep.
occasionly in the past i have shat in the wrong place. whenever possible i would clean it up to the best of my ability. i have occasionally cleaned up other peoples shit and some dog shit, although i have never had a dog.
if it is not possible to clean it up i would cover it to the best of my ability.
these instances have occurred outside, rather than in the confinements of a building.
i have occasionally got some of my own poo on my clothes. this i have cleaned up in the most hygienic and practical way that i could see available to me at the time.
knowing the properties of excrement if ever i see any in the wrong place i will generally try to rectify the situation as best i can if appropriate, as i know my tolerance for performing such tasks is higher than most peoples. generally i would attribute this to the fact that i have raised 3 children in the western way of nappy using as generally practised in this country.


----------



## kate44 (Nov 1, 2006)

*troops out very soon*




			
				Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Kate44, yesterday.


how come you changed this from a picture of copito de nieve (the sadly departed white gorilla ) to a picture of mcenroe, with no evidence of editing


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 1, 2006)

When we going to get all together for a beer then ?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> When we going to get all together for a beer then ?


yay, he's back 
whenever you want mate


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> When we going to get all together for a beer then ?




very soon i think!!!!!!


----------



## lewislewis (Nov 2, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> i have not ever as far as i can remember shat on my own doorstep. if, due to temporary incontinence, such an event were to take place, i would obviously, without question and with the minimum possible fuss, clean it up myself. it is very obvious that no-one else would do it and if i did not do it i know that i would be likely to be treading shit into my own home, which would be more difficult to clean up in the long run,especially if any of it were to get on any of the carpets.
> i try to maintain a healthy attitude to human shit- it is excrement, but it can be composted, and in the long run used very productively as a soil improver.
> it is a shame that so much of it is pumped into the sea, but even i would rather that than deposit it on my own doorstep.
> occasionly in the past i have shat in the wrong place. whenever possible i would clean it up to the best of my ability. i have occasionally cleaned up other peoples shit and some dog shit, although i have never had a dog.
> ...



I think the amount of excrement distributed upon doorsteps in Wales, correlates exactly with the continuing hegemonic dominance of our country by the London imperialist powers.

I wonder if shite releases methane, if so we could possibly use it to generate power. A pretty renewable source too if supported with large scale importing of curries.


----------



## llantwit (Nov 2, 2006)

Or maybe we could somehow harness the hot air generated by the WAG, LL?


----------



## lewislewis (Nov 2, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Or maybe we could somehow harness the hot air generated by the WAG, LL?



If only ! The energy remit is held by our rulers in London : p


----------



## llantwit (Nov 2, 2006)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> If only ! The energy remit is held by our rulers in London : p


----------



## Brockway (Nov 2, 2006)

What's all this got to do with the emo kids threat to Cardiff? 

I quite like them - black clothes, make-up nicked out of their mother's hand-bags, what's wrong with that? At least they are making some kind of an effort. Most of them seem dead young to me but if you're a boy wearing eye-liner at 14 then that's pretty cool. Some emo graffiti has even sprung up near me under the Western Avenue bridge: "*emo hardcore*" and "*emo CF14*". Hey. All youth cults are interesting. It'd be good if they rioted or something. The Emo riots - bring it on.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 2, 2006)

If my daughter turns emo shes out picking spuds for her tea, it didnt hurt my ancestors, and im damned if i'll have an arsey emo in my home...ffs teenagers have enough varying emotions as it is without this emo shit too!!!


worried parent whose daughter plays the guitar.


----------



## Brockway (Nov 2, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> worried parent whose daughter plays the guitar.



 

Just wait till she brings home her first Funeral for a Friend CD and starts self-harming. She got any black suede boots with straps down the side? I used to have a pair. Smart.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 2, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Just wait till she brings home her first Funeral for a Friend CD and starts self-harming. She got any black suede boots with straps down the side? I used to have a pair. Smart.




Buckles????? 

She already listens to avril lavigne, should i implement precaution?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 2, 2006)

*quickly hides copies of steve vai and pink floyd cd's*


----------



## Brockway (Nov 2, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Buckles?????
> 
> She already listens to avril lavigne, should i implement precaution



3 buckles per suede boot. Nice.

You should be on full scale emo alert. Lavigne is often the last phase before proper emo breaks out. Check her room for fingerless gloves.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 2, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> 3 buckles per suede boot. Nice.
> 
> You should be on full scale emo alert. Lavigne is often the last phase before proper emo breaks out. Check her room for fingerless gloves.




*faints*


----------



## nwnm (Nov 3, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> *faints*


its alright - they don't cut the fingers off whilst their wearing 'em Haylz


----------



## kate44 (Nov 4, 2006)

i am reminded of the words of "the wall" by pink ffloyd


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 4, 2006)

kate44 said:
			
		

> i am reminded of the words of "the wall" by pink ffloyd



Sing it for us Kate?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 4, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> its alright - they don't cut the fingers off whilst their wearing 'em Haylz


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Nov 4, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> She already listens to avril lavigne, should i implement precaution?




No, don't worry - as a sprog, so did violentviolet - yet look what she's posted further up @ post32. All will be well  
(by the way, have you seen Ms Lavigne lately? Not so emo these days....)


----------

